# Late Spring Flowers



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

After a pretty dismal Spring?... some plants are showing signs of awakening on the estate this month. Today, after almost a week of sunshine, I noticed these specimens in the garden....

A lovely bearded Iris...










An Allium (flowering onion) in bloom...










Beautiful Violas....the second with a lovely violet picotee to edges of the petals...



















A Laburnum in full flower....almost a month late...










What have you got out in the garden at the moment?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What a difference a week makes! This week's sun has bought out a plethora of gorgeous blooms on the estate.....

Lupins are beginning to show...










While a host of Bearded Iris make themselves known....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

...Rhododendron...










Foxglove...










...and a green flowered Tobacco...










What's out in your garden at the moment?


----------

